# What would you do?



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi all just wondering what any of you might do in my situation as wondering if there are avenues i have not considered.


Trying for no.2 for 4 years now. No.1 conceived naturally after 2 difficult years but we got there and thought we'd turned a corner with fertility problems. I then had an ectopic pregnancy when my son was 1 which was removed along with my right fallopian tube at about 9.5 weeks pregnant. Ovulation after this was very erratic and was diagnosed with PCOS (probably what took us so long the first time). Hubby was originally told that his count was high/ morphology low but recent tests have shown him to be fine with a higher than average count (at least something is working!). I went onto clomid and conceived again but lost the baby at 11 weeks    That was almost 3 years ago and in that time we tried another 9 cycles of clomid all BFN then two fresh and one frozen IVF cycles, all BFN. I responded well to the drugs ;6 eggs on first try 11 on 2nd and all fertilised very well but still no BFP. Even got to blastocysts on the 2nd fresh cycle and had two transferred. At the end of March after another couple of tries with Femara instead of clomid (cycles were up to 60 days) I had a laparoscopy with ovarian drilling to try to regulate my hormones/cycles. So far I have had one cycle of 29 days and one of 33 days which is really good for me but STILL NO BFP    


Tomorrow I'm going to get my remaining tube checked by an HSG (should have been done at lap but things went a bit wrong) but seeing as I already conceived once through that tube I think it's going to be ok   


Just not sure what else to try except more IVF and not sure how much more my marriage/finances can take. Keep thinking about adoption but know I have lots of eggs left (AMH 20 last time I was tested) just can't understand why it's not happening.


Any thoughts welcomed.


xx


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

anyone??


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Louise, 

I would suggest getting your remaining tube checked out before making any decisions. I am no expert but when they removed your other tube this could have damaged the remaining one. I know you said you'd conceived with this tube prev which sadly ended in a miscarriage therefore your tube could be the cause of this as if they tube has hydros etc the fluid can cause probs and they would advise you to remove them. 

I had both of mine removed in December as was advised even if I did get pregnant the fluid on the tubes could cause probs throughout. 

Hope this helps, it's just my opinion for what it's worth xxxxxxx


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Lexi. I actually did have an HSG dye test done yesterday and it looks like my remaining tube is clear (although they can't actually see inside it the dye flowed through no problems) My pregnancy through that tube got to 11 weeks and I saw the heartbeat etc so I'm hoping the tube itself had nothing to do with my miscarriage and it was more likely a problem with the baby    I'm thinking now that it is most likely my eggs that are causing the problems as up til now I just haven't been ovulating very well.


Really sorry to hear you had both your tubes removed, that must have been pretty tough. What stage are you at now?


Thanks again for your response xx


----------

